# Horse fell in trailer



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I moved my horse to a new place yesterday. He fell in the trailer when we were almost there. He got right back up and had only minor cuts. I had him untied back there thinking it would be better for his balance if he could move more freely. If he had been tied would he have been held up? Or would it have made it worse? Are there any safety tips that I should know for next time he is in the trailer? I feel like I got pretty lucky this time and I don't want this to happen again.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I have no idea sorry...
But, I do think the fact he was untied could have helped him. In a way, when they are tied they are limited with their movements and as if a little lead rope is going to hold up a horse! I'm not even going to guess how much a horse weighs, but lets just say, alot!
Good luck!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

What type of trailer was he in? A stock trailer with lots of room? Slant load, straight load? 

I had a horse fall in a straight load, two horse trailer. She urinated and then slipped on the wet mats. She was able to get back up on her own without injury. However, now I always put a shovel of sawdust under the hind end to absorb any urine. I always tie my horses as well.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I have always left my to mares travel loose, even when picking up new ones (this does cause some sellers to have a fit). My trailer is like a stock trailer that I can either turn into two box stalls or one box and two straight. Works great for mommas and babies. I always make sure to put bedding on the floor, just a light amount to soak up urine but not too much as that also can cause slipping. I have yet to have a mare fall even when other idiot drivers try to cause a wreck and I end up on the brake. (Really I think how to drive around trailers should be part of driver's ed)
Did the horse just slip on its own or was there a sharp turn/ braking?


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

He was in a two horse slant load. He knocked out the divider when he fell. We had started up a steep hill when he fell. I guess the sudden incline caught him off guard. I didn't have any bedding in the back but that is a great tip. Also would make cleaning the trailer after a ride much easier.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Crossover said:


> I have always left my to mares travel loose, even when picking up new ones (this does cause some sellers to have a fit). My trailer is like a stock trailer that I can either turn into two box stalls or one box and two straight. Works great for mommas and babies. I always make sure to put bedding on the floor, just a light amount to soak up urine but not too much as that also can cause slipping. I have yet to have a mare fall even when other idiot drivers try to cause a wreck and I end up on the brake. (Really I think how to drive around trailers should be part of driver's ed)
> Did the horse just slip on its own or was there a sharp turn/ braking?


AMEN!!! Horse Trailers in Driver's Ed!!! I once had an old lady lay on her horn as she went to pass us. Our horses were fine not much gets them going but I just kept thinking what if ours weren't. 

As for the tying thing as others have said is a lead rope really going to hold 900+? It was probably better because she didn't have the pressure to make her panic when she did fall. When we trailer out boy's we always use quick release snaps. If they need to panic and get free they can but the main reason to tie is to keep the horse from getting his head under the dividers or if they don't like who they are trailering with they can't reach to bite. Hope it helps!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you floated the horse before? One of my friends old ponys would always fall in the float, for some reason she just couldn't keep her balance, but as soon as she was in a truck she was fine. So that solved their problems (Though I'm not insisting go out and buy a truck I know money doesn't grow on trees :lol

I think it's good he wasn't tied up as if the lead hadn't broken when he fell he may have gotten hung by his halter (I've never seen it happen but i'm told it's possible)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We have a three horse angle load, and had two horse straight loads in the past.

We always tie, because one of my horses can get his head behind the divider if he isn't tied, and if we had to hit the brakes with his neck bent behind the divider he could snap his neck.

We put sawdust down for long trips, don't bother for short ones.

We have a reversing camera rigged to work as a float camera so we can always see what is going on - If a horse is struggling with hills, braking, corners etc. - We know to slow it down even more. I hate travelling without a camera now!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Not the article I was looking for, but I came across this one. Might be helpful to you, but the pics are graphic. 

Rainier Equine Hoof Recovery Center, Inc: Fancy's Hoof Injury


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

Omg wild spot that is an amazing idea ( I want to do that untill I get a 4x4 that is high enough to see into my straight load window lol) I currently tow with a commodore wagon does the job nice and easy but the other half wants it for work (not complaining coz that means I get the new car Hahahaha!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ yeah we could see through the window in our straight load, but it doesn't work so well in the angle!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StormvaleQHStud (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^ LOL good point wild spots i will be sure to keep that in mind when i eventually get an angle then i will hook up a cam for sure. haha


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

My mom does pony rides, and we've done it both ways-- tied and untied. Our ponies are generally ornery gits, so when we first put them on the trailer they are tied. With our stock trailer, there is a divider, so for big events we'll put a few in the front, close the divider, and put a few in the back. That way they have something to lean on in case they lose their balance a little bit. We did have one incident where the pony on the very end (by the door) fell and we had a hard time getting him up and out without being stepped on. They are always tied in the stock trailer, so I guess that's the risk we take. 

Sometimes, though, if we have more than one event in a day, we'll put four ponies in our two horse slant load. Again, tie them up for loading, but once every one is inside, I told mom she needs to take their leads off so that they can organize themselves in the smaller space. It seems to work out well. 

Either way, there are risks and benefits. I suppose it will be about finding what works best for your babies.

I've ALWAYS wanted to get a trailer camera-- I hate wondering what's going on back there!!


----------

